# driver placa de sonido 6 canales noganet (windows7)



## stalker94 (Ene 19, 2011)

hola amigos aca les dejo los driver para la placa de sonido noganet de 6 canales 

bueno esto es una contribucion porque e oido que algunos no logran conseguir el driver para esta placa para windows 7

 placa de Sonido 6 Canales
Código de producto: A-6280 



















*Linea de entrada

*Entrada de microfono

*Salida de parlantes delanteros

*Salida de parlantes traseros

* Salida central / bass

*Placa de Sonido 6 Canales

*C-Media CMI8738-6CH chipset

*Puerto para Joystick

*Driver para Win 2K, Win XP, Win ME, Win 98 


aca el link




http://www.mediafire.com/?wbbqj54a559gtgx


----------

